# New blind I found



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

http://www.puthutduckblinds.com/

I found this while screwing around on the web last night.

I like the looks of it. Have any of you guys used it or seen it in action? My only thought is that it might be small if a guy was to put his dog in it too.


----------



## tony00165 (May 3, 2011)

they are a good idea and conceal a guy well but they sink if u rest ur gun barrel on it, sink if you put shells in the shell pouch, sink if u put too much grass on them


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

tony00165 said:


> they are a good idea and conceal a guy well but they sink if u rest ur gun barrel on it, sink if you put shells in the shell pouch, sink if u put too much grass on them


so I take you you've sunk one? Just curious as to how you know this. I am not sure what kind of weight capacity they have, probably a few hundred pounds at least. not sure.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> I am not sure what kind of weight capacity they have, probably a few hundred pounds at least. not sure.


 Hardly any capacity.

Alex


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks like a great way to conceal yourself right in the middle of a roost. I am not sure how they will work during regular shooting hours but 10-15 minutes after legal time these things should be deadly. I'll get a few for sure.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I love how people always bring up roost busting when talking about water hunting. :eyeroll:

Try hunting wild rice, loafing area's, transition sloughs, divers in a fresh shrimp slough, rivers, etc... it is not all roost busting!

This blind is a neat concept. But if it can't handle weight capacity or anything like that it needs to be fixed.


----------



## SNOTS (Feb 27, 2010)

They have about a 25 lb weight capacity. However, you can get the optional stakes, or make your own out of willow branches. I got three of these I am going to try out this fall. Grassed them with about 2 lbs of Synthetic, leaves alot of room for resting your gun ect on the blind.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> I love how people always bring up roost busting when talking about water hunting. :eyeroll:
> 
> Try hunting wild rice, loafing area's, transition sloughs, divers in a fresh shrimp slough, rivers, etc... it is not all roost busting!
> 
> This blind is a neat concept. But if it can't handle weight capacity or anything like that it needs to be fixed.


That's generally because they couldn't identify a roost if they saw one. :eyeroll: It's also a misconception that occasionally hunting a roost will always bust it. NOT TRUE in most cases. Light pressure generally doesn't bust a roost. It may disrupt its uset for a few days but the birds generally come back if pressure isn't to great.


----------



## DuckDefiner (Jul 18, 2011)

These look pretty cool. I might get one and see if there is anyway u might be able to rig something or make something up to solve that sinking problem. Hopefully more people check this thread out I'd love to hear some more feedback About it.


----------



## tony00165 (May 3, 2011)

surfscoter said:


> tony00165 said:
> 
> 
> > they are a good idea and conceal a guy well but they sink if u rest ur gun barrel on it, sink if you put shells in the shell pouch, sink if u put too much grass on them
> ...


yes me and a buddy used them two different times


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

good to know.


----------



## surfscoter (Jun 9, 2011)

BB said:


> Looks like a great way to conceal yourself right in the middle of a roost. I am not sure how they will work during regular shooting hours but 10-15 minutes after legal time these things should be deadly. I'll get a few for sure.


did you get them?

how did they work out?

or are you all hat and no cattle?


----------

